# Congratulations To MBuzzy



## agemechanic03 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey all, just wanted to inform you guys and to also congratulate MBuzzy on his new rank of Cho Dan! Way To Go Cap!

Tang Soo!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations and well done! 


artyon:artyon:


I'm pleased for him as I always enjoy his posts!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 8, 2007)

As my sa bom nim always said to me when I got a new rank:

"You know what this means? Work harder."

Tang Soo MBuzzy! Congratulations! I know you've had to wait a long time for this.


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!:ultracool:ultracool


----------



## stickarts (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks very much, everyone!  Now I'm back to being a beginner!


----------



## exile (Jun 8, 2007)

Brilliant, MB! Must feel great!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 8, 2007)

What's sad tho, is that I am still a white belt and I can still Kick his butt!!!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2007)

We'll see about that.  I don't leave for another week.  You might get your chance!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bring it!!! Come Monday when I finally get to put on my Yellow Belt, it's all for you!






I'm Soooo Dead Now


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2007)

You mean IF you put on your yellow belt!  


Just kidding, you did a great job today, too.  He told me it is in the bag for all of you, just have to get the test form signed in Seoul and you get your belts.


----------



## stephentsd (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations, all the fun and the hard work starts now. You can relax alot more and you'll see a big improvement with your technique....well thats what i found out with my self and others anyway!!

Also congratulations to agemechanic03 on earning your yellow belt, well done guys

Tang Soo!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratz!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2007)

WooHoo! 
Congratulations!!! 
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats to MBuzzy. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 8, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## Tames D (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 8, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Hey all, just wanted to inform you guys and to also congratulate MBuzzy on his new rank of Cho Dan! Way To Go Cap!
> 
> Tang Soo!



Welcome to the dan ranks ;-) Congratulations!!!


----------



## mjd (Jun 8, 2007)

Very good, congradulations

Welcome to the black club


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hahaha....Who's that tall lanky dude behind you? He looks funny.........OH WAIT!!! That's me!


----------

